# SP creators?



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Why SPs were called "creators"?


----------



## JonTay (Apr 4, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Why SPs were called "creators"?


I haven't read Keirsey, but I'm gonna take a shot and say that the nature of Se is that we are so in tune with the here and now and the outer environment and our 5 senses that creating and making things in the outer environment come more naturally to us than to the other types. 

While the name is probably more true of xSFPs, it can definitely apply to xSTPs too. They might "make" more than "create", but in this context I think it's the same principal. We can produce physical things in the outer world...meaning we're "creators".


----------

